

Are Platform Vendors Stealing Linux? - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/121824/are-platform-vendors-stealing-linux

======
wccrawford
No. Can we stop asking stupid questions?

"Why are platform vendors so keen to promote their own Linux distributions?"

Guess not. Here goes: Because it's a lot easier to do your own thing than try
to get everyone else to do it, too. The changes they have made are freely
available if any other distro (or the kernel itself) wants to make the
changes.

